# Glam Soup Episode 2 Sunday April 27th 9PM CST



## Janice (Apr 27, 2008)

*Glam Soup!* on blogtalkradio.com! Call the show this evening and share how you began your MAC journey! 

Please take note that the time has move up one hour!! *The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*. We are SO EXCITED to have the second Glam Soup episode. The feedback from last week has been incredible, so we've made some tweaks to the show to make sure we're giving you what you want to hear!

The start of this week's episode will be heavily MAC-centric. There has been several MAC news stories developing this week so we will cover all the breaking info. Topics we will touch on this evening are:

Neo Sci-Fi, Solar Fields, Future Earth, Mineralize Foundation Loose 
Summer/Spring scents 
Current 3 fave products 
Also, since you all LOVED calling in last time, we've allotted more time to speak with you and JUST IN CASE we go over an hour the show has been scheduled for 90 minutes so that you can hear the show live until the end!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 27, 2008)

Cannot Wait!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 27, 2008)

SOOO EXCITED!!!!!! This rocks!!!!! Thanks Specktra team


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll be there!  Can't wait to chat with everyone again


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 27, 2008)

I might call in!!!! D:


----------



## juxt123 (Apr 27, 2008)

what if i live in new york is it the same time?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 27, 2008)

Its 10pm est


----------



## Janice (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Its 9pm est_

 
It's actually 10PM Eastern.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh wow, i am slow! Thanks for clarifyng janice!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 27, 2008)

where's the chatroom that we can participate in while listening?


----------



## Janice (Apr 27, 2008)

It's up now


----------



## VioletB (Apr 28, 2008)

HELLO 

I Just wanted to say GLAM SOUP is awesome!!!  Anyone who misses this is MISSING OUT!!  So fun!!

Thank you Janice Jamie and Jen!  You are all so fab to listen to!!!


----------



## amoona (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea Glam Soup was great - I'm so gald I got to listen in live this time. I want my own radio show now lol


----------



## Brittni (Apr 28, 2008)

Aww, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 missed it this week 'cause of online classroom quizzes that were due. Oh well...can't wait for the next one...first one was lovely,


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 28, 2008)

Ohhhh....I am so excited!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 28, 2008)

Missed ya Brittni!  Hope to see you next week!


----------



## Janice (Apr 28, 2008)

The archived show is up on the show's profile page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blogtalkradio.com/specktra


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm so pissed at myself because I couldn't call in but I got a serious delay. Like a good 2 minute delay. Anyone else experience it???


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 28, 2008)

I didn't notice anything???  I know you really wanted to call...next time for sure you gotta call in!!!

Where was my Hilly Pie tonight?  I missed her too!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 28, 2008)

this was so fun!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 28, 2008)

I really enjoy listening to Adina.  She should be a guest host.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Janice, two things.  I think it would be great to identify the callers you are taking by announcing something like, "our next caller is calling from a "773" number.  I think it may help with some of the confusion as to who's calling or more so for the callers it would help to know if you are the next caller that is going to be speaking.  Also, I liked how you shared your start with MAC but I would love to hear you tell us more about how you started Specktra.  I would really like to know how it all came about and how it has grown.  I know I have certainly seen a lot of faces come and go in the 2 1/2 years I have been on and I have seen a lot of changes to the site itself.


----------



## Janice (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great feedback! 

Aziajs, I had thought about that last night (prefacing the call with their area code) but I stopped myself because of privacy concerns that the caller may have. We are def keeping in mind how to refine things further and make everything smooth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Specktra story is def waiting in the wings, we didn't have time for it last evening but it will def be worked into a show in the near future.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I didn't notice anything??? I know you really wanted to call...next time for sure you gotta call in!!!

Where was my Hilly Pie tonight? I missed her too!_

 
Aww I missed you too! Yea my ghetto internet was out!! I tried so hard to get Paul to fix it, but it just took a major dump. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so sad!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 28, 2008)

I understand the privacy concerns.  I certainly cannot speak for anyone else but  I wouldn't mind my area code announced but I know some people may not want their location known.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 28, 2008)

Last night was awesome! Thanks so much azia- it was so nice to hear you call in again too. The whole experience is just amazing!

Oh, my boyfriend was upset that he didn't get a specktra shout out. I need to remember to do that next time i call in


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I understand the privacy concerns.  I certainly cannot speak for anyone else but  I wouldn't mind my area code announced but I know some people may not want their location known._

 

ITA!!  I know when I called in on the first show, I kept saying HELLO like a retard for each caller until I finally got an answer back.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Aww I missed you too! Yea my ghetto internet was out!! I tried so hard to get Paul to fix it, but it just took a major dump. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so sad!_

 
Man that sucks!  Hopefully next week


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 29, 2008)

I love being in the chatroom and listening to the show at the same time.  It is too much fun.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think BunnyBunnyBunny should be your first special guest.

Will Mr. Shimmer do the intro?  He was too funny.  

Next week will be fun.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 29, 2008)

lol I'll try to get him to lend his special brand of assistance.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 29, 2008)

I love this! I live in Montreal, I wonder how I can call in and comment...


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 30, 2008)

It was sooo awesome!! Thanks for everything!!

-Heather07


----------

